# House Bill Upgrades Reserve Retirees to "Veterans"



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.stripes.com/news/veteran...utm_campaign=Daily+Headlines&utm_medium=email

A major Veteransâ€™ bill passed in the 114th Congress.

Titled The Jeff Miller and Richard Blumenthal Veterans Health Care and Benefits Improvement Act of 2016 (HR 6416)


----------

